# Mobile photo upload issue



## Torc (May 16, 2021)

I have tried to upload images via phone and get a file too large error after the load bar hits 100%. 

In one case the image was 6.1mb, reduced it to 2.6mb and the same result. I get home and upload the 6.1 MB  pic by PC and have no issues.

Thoughts?


----------



## Winterrider (May 16, 2021)

The old standby trick (maybe), power phone down and start backup. For some stupid reason it fixes a lot of glitches. Don't know if it will do anything in this situation.  ? ? ?


----------

